# 2nd Table Runner Quilted



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I got it done today, woohoo! This one's for my Mom.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Oooh! Even better than the first. 
(This one's in _my_ colors.  )


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Doing outstandingly CJ!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Love it. Very nice.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh my! Loverly!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Lady, you are truly amazing. Great work!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you! She loves blue/brown combos, which are hard for me to visualize, so I was glad this one turned out.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Pretty and Impressive. TFS


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Um...can I be your mom?? huh?? puhleeeeze?? LOL...that is gorgeous, too!! Great job!


----------

